# Gibt es hier Rasenexperten?



## Cheakyboy86 (10. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Rasenexperten. 
Bekomme am Freitag meinen Rollrasen und habe heute den Boden vorbereitet. 
Boden vor 14 Tagen gefräst und glatt gezogen mit dem Rechen. Anschließend gewalzt und dann nochmal frischen Humus darauf verteilt und alles setzen lassen. Heute nochmal mit so einen großen Rechen alles wieder leicht aufgerechnet und dachte ich bin fertig. Wenn ich auf die Fläche schaue sieht es auch gerade aus. 
Nun habe ich mal mit dem Laser gemessen und habe 2-3 cm Unebenheiten in der Mitte zum Beispiel. Fläche ist ca. 5x10 Meter. 
Wie machen das Landschaftsgärtner oder ist das innerhalb der Toleranz und fällt dann nicht mehr auf wenn der Rasen verlegt ist?


----------



## Lion (11. Mai 2017)

hallo Cheakyboy86,

ich würde den Fertigrasen abbestellen, einen Bagger bestellen und einen sehr schönen Teich bauen,
dann wären alle Rasenprobleme gelöst. 

Scherz beiseite, 2 bis 3cm dürften kein Problem sein, sollte es jedoch stören, dann spanne eine Schnurr
an der Du die genaue Höhe beim rechen sofort sehen kannst. Etwas besser denke ich wäre, wenn die Mitte
evtl. ein wenig höher ist, damit sich hier auf Dauer kein Wasserloch bildet.

Viel Erfolg.   Leon


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (11. Mai 2017)

der Teich ist ja schon fertig, der wurde letztes Jahr gebaut bevor ich mir über Rasen Gedanken gemacht habe  

Genau in der Mitte hab ich eben diesen kleinen Buckel, aber auf die Idee mit der Schnur bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Werde ich heute Nachmittag nochmal schnell spannen.


----------



## laolamia (11. Mai 2017)

bei der fläche kann man lehren legen und abziehen....wuerde ich wegen 2..3 cm nicht machen.... aber ich wuerde auch nicht versuchen natur "unnatuerlich" zu bauen


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2017)

Spätestens nach den ersten Wühlmäusen oder Maulwurfshügel ist deine Kuhle von 2 - 3cm egal


----------



## center (12. Mai 2017)

laolamia schrieb:


> bei der fläche kann man lehren legen und abziehen....wuerde ich wegen 2..3 cm nicht machen.... aber ich wuerde auch nicht versuchen natur "unnatuerlich" zu bauen


So hab ich es gemacht, aber ein bis zwei Jahre später hast du trotzdem kleiner Unebenheiten!


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2017)

Schnur habe ich auch gespannt aber 2-3 cm....Rest ist bei uns ehemalige Kuhwiese, da sind Wellen drin von 10 bis 20 cm über die ganze Fläche.

 Wer kommt zum Steine absuchen ....?


----------

